# One World Trade Center - Pics



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

I couldn't do it, but I'm sure the view is amazing. That guy REALLY trust that safety harness. More pics in the link.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-dangle-1-000-feet-NYC.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

God bless 'em! But I couldn't do it either. No way. No how.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

WAY TOO HIGH FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like slopoke, NO WAY NO HOW!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

I could do this, but I couldn't "dangle", as the link calls the ones below the ladder. Heights don't seem to bother me but the "movement" part does.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Scary! I hate heights. So not want!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I would be frozen in place with a death grip with both hands...lol.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't think so!!!!!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I got money there's someone on the pill also
Awesome!!!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

There are two things that I truly hate---heights and cold. Yet, I have always been fascinated by mountaineering and polar exploration. I have read numerous books about Mt. Everest, and especially the quest for the south pole. I even have have several DVD's about both. Strange.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I would love a chance to do that. Might even camp out and have lunch.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They are crazy!


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Look's like padded room candidates!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm not doin it.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I cringed looking at it, No dice! but "HE"(not I) should have a chute on at least. lol


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

It's reall not that big of a deal. Just don't open your eyes.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

i aint that hungry yet lol


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

that looks AWSOME. would love to do that. when i was a voluneet in the fire department we did a lot of high angle rescue training, not near as high as that. but that would be bada$$. guess i am one of the few here that would enjoy the oppurtunity of course i am almost certain my wife would kill me if i tried to sneak that past her. makes you wonder what the camera guy is hanging from??


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

BigNate523 said:


> i aint that hungry yet lol


That is what I was thinking too.

I was also thinking _*HANG ON SNOOPY!!!!*_


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope - the picture alone makes me legs go wobbly!


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

Makes my heart stop just looking at the pic. NO WAY!!!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

SCREW THAT!! them boys wacko's!!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

That's child play compared to this.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I could not watch all of that video. It was freaking me out


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

No thanks, I'm good.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I made it to the end of that video. I almost wet myself doing it though.


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

Replace hardhat with parachute


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice shots.. I was there in person a few weeks ago at ground zero ( ground level ) Great site to see em just about completing the Towers. Hats off to the steel workers!


kempker1409 said:


> I couldn't do it, but I'm sure the view is amazing. That guy REALLY trust that safety harness. More pics in the link.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-dangle-1-000-feet-NYC.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I guess there isnt any difference in danger in 1500' and 50', but it sure feels different. The paycheck I would require would make the federal deficit look like pocket change.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't even climb the ladder to get on my roof and the attic ladder freaks me out. Don't see it happening. Ever.


----------



## SonnyR6 (Apr 10, 2012)

Forget it! Have a death grip on my mouse just watching that.I'm scared of heights hence I've never been on a plane lol.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Those pics give me the willies much less truly being up there...


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

It would be "raining" on the street below if I had to go out on that crane.....


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't think I could climb that tower. I guess once they get use to it it's no big deal. I've read about mountain climbers hanging a sleeping bag from a ledge, crawling into it and sleeping while it is swinging hundreds of feet in the air. Here's a new acronym. NWIH.


----------



## RedfishAssassin (Nov 28, 2011)

I havent been that high up but ive been up pretty high in a man basket, im a crane rigger, and let me tell you something those iron workers you see hanging off that crane boom are a complete breed of their own. Even the iron workers i work with are complete nut jobs but are great men!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

i'd be more worried about the people below if I happened to be wearing shorts that day.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

You won't catch me doing that! I got sweaty palms just watching that video!

Climt


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

*Mountaineering*

That ain't nothing compared to mountaineering & big wall climbers in places like Yosimite Valley who sleep in a "hanging bivy" when the climb takes more than a day to complete. Rescue crews and the Fire Department uses heavy duty steel biners & climbing equipment, mountaineers use lightweight alumimum chocks & cams attached to thin wire cables that are wedged nto cracks on the rock face to build anchors that break falls (hopefully) and suspend themselves thousands of feet above the ground. I never will forget when I realized, when it really hit home, what an insane sport this was - I was hanging on to slab of high-angle iced over granite (verglass) in the Rockies with only the pick of my ice ax holding me into place while trying to set an anchor with gloved hands numb from cold at almost 14,000 feet when I glancing over my shoulder at clouds underneath me and a drop that was a couple thousand feet wondering why in the **** I was up here doing something this dangerous. The view is really spectacular up there, its such a forigen enviornment you feel as if you are on the moon or some other planet and the risk & danger makes you feel more alive then you have ever felt before in your life.

The world class guys climbers who climb the 8,000 meter peaks in the Himalaya's almost always end up dying in these mountains if they do it long enough, the exceptions being a couple superhumans like Ed Viesturs and Reinhold Messner. Once they get to 26,000 feet they enter the "dead zone" where brain cells are dying off due to lack of oxygen, and the purist climbers like Viesturs refuse to use bottled oxygen because they feel its cheating. These climbers are the best, most fit athelets in the world who just cannot shake the high-altitude addiction and the odds almost always eventually catch up to them and they die at such high altitudes their bodies can never be recovered. They have all been through "epic" climbs where they came very close to getting killed, have seen many of their very close friends die (sometimes in front of their eyes), loose toes & fingers to frostbite yet they keep coming back to climb these 8,000 meter peaks year after year. That's insanity, but having had a minor little taste of it myself I do understand the attraction and why they do it. There is something about being close to death that makes you feel so alive, and it can become addicting. This also happens to some who experience combat, the adrenaline rush & terror of being close to death becomes addicting to them and they want more. Men who keep volunteering for multiple & extended tours in combat zones are not doing it for the extra combat pay. There is just something about staring death in the face that makes you feel so alive, but I have personally found this greatly diminishes as you grow older & wiser and about the only use I get out of my climbing gear these days is to keep myself from falling off the roof while cleaning out my gutters!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

N f w !


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I couldn't have done that even "back in the day". Have trusted a belt a few times, no harness, but never like that.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't like heights
I don't like pissin myself
That would be a two-fer


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

KEN KERLEY said:


> I couldn't have done that even "back in the day". Have trusted a belt a few times, no harness, but never like that.


Belts are dangerous is a fall, they cause injuries and you can slip right out of them. A seat harness, or better yet a seat harness with a chest harness cliped into it are actually very comfortable in a fall and will keep you upright. Climbers use dynamic ropes which stretch and asorb a lot of the shock in a fall; they don't spring back like a bungee cord they just stretch and you retire the rope after 8 or so good long falls on it depending on its size & rating. Static ropes that don't strech are used for rappeling but never climbing because without that streach in the rope you come to a hard stop and it will also jerk your anchors out of the rock and then you fall thousands of feet and die instead of the usual 15 to 30ft falls when your anchors hold. Falling happens all the time in both rock and alpine climbing and its no big deal provided you have set your anchors correctly and they are not spaced far apart. Falling is terrifying but once you have done it a few times you learn to trust you equipment. What sucks is the scraping and banging against rock & ice on the way down and being thrown back into the rock face, not the shock of the fall its self which is nothing with modern climbing gear.


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

Repeatedly climbing for the sake of climbing seems trivial to me. What is the point? Who wins?


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

*It's not about "winning"*



micklitz said:


> Repeatedly climbing for the sake of climbing seems trivial to me. What is the point? Who wins?


There is nothing trivial about it, a mountain has thousands of different routes to the top and each are different and have their own set of challanges. One route might be a walk-up or a scramble and the one next to it can only be done by the best of climbers. It's not getting to the top that maters, its how you get there. You blaze a new route, you get the privilage of naming that route and your name in the books but that's not why its done - its all about the challange. You are going head on against Mother Nature, on her terms, in a very forigen enviornment that creates its own weather system which constantly changes from hour to hour and you have nobody but yourself to depend on. You are part athelete, part engineer and part weather forcaster. There is rock climbing, big wall climbing, glaicer climbing, ice climbing all of which require their own special set of skills & equipment and many routes are "mixed" with a combination of the above - one part of the climb is done wearing rock shoes and another requires crampons & ice axes. Just like in life, you are presented with many different challanges and obstacles that must be overcome to be successful. You have to be independent and know how to "self-rescue" and get yourself out of a jam and you have to work as a team with your climbing partners. Teamwork is not an option, your lives depend on it. What other sport teaches you all of this? Sure it can be hazardous, but its a controlled risk just like going offshore in a small boat. Today I have orthopedic problems comming out my ears but all these problems were caused by conventional team sports like football, not climbing, so I will argue that football is the more dangerous sport.

Just like with life itself its not the destinations that matters - the journey getting to that destination is what really counts and what you learn from and remember.


----------



## III (Mar 25, 2011)

Ironworker/Rigger here. Never been that high. Been over 300 and dangled plenty of times though. You get used to it.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Stuart said:


> That's child play compared to this.


I cant stand on a chair and look up


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

As per my name, I'd rather be 1000 feet under ground that 10 feet off of it!!!!


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Worked construction for a short time in school, we were laying a metal roof about 15-20 feet up, guy asked me to come out on the beam and help him, stepped out on the beam and my other foot would NOT come around...just couldn't do it. I straddled the beam, embarrassing. 

My dad rigged iron, more embarrassing telling him that.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Pics like that make me wanna pee.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love the chances to "get high". haha. When I worked on a wind farm, i'd get on the roof tops of the nacelles (fiberglass enclosure, the body of the machine) 300+ feet off the ground. I loved it. Tied off with a harness, and you get an amazing view of the land scape. I begged our safety folks to let us rappell from the nacelle, but they wouldn't let us. To much liability I guess.


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

That video is insane!



Stuart said:


> That's child play compared to this.


----------

